
Ask HN: What will the ‘new normal’ be after Covid-19? - adaisadais
Will we continue investing in more remote employees? What will happen to our markets and the economies we are a part of? What new businesses will be spawned from this? Will we be more prepared for the next (epi&#x2F;pan)demic?
======
acruns
>Will we be more prepared for the next (epi/pan)demic?

More, sure a little more prepared, but we won't be "prepared" (in the US).
Just like Pearl Harbor, WTC bombing, 9/11, we can see all the signs after the
fact but ignore them prior, until disaster.

------
icedchai
Personally, I'm using this as a trial run for early retirement. I'm eating at
home and my expenses are drastically reduced.

------
uberman
I predict the the "new" normal will return to the "old" normal once the
situation stabilizes. I don't for a moment buy into the plethora of posts
suggesting that we will not.

------
blendo
> Will we be more prepared for the next (epi/pan)demic?

If we keep washing our hands, sanitizing our surfaces, and working from home,
I’d expect next winter’s flu season to be pretty light.

